# Cortina and a few awards



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Been planing this photo for a while ,it has taken me a long time to get it all together but it has come out well
This is just my photo taken with my camera ,i have got a mate to take some with a proper camera will put them up when i get the disc from him
I lifted him up on the folk lift at work looking forward to seeing them


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

yikes, looks like you've been doing a few shows then! :lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

> and a few awards


Modesty is not your stong point, lol.

Cant wait for the rest of the pixs :thumb:


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a lot of awards, but considering the amount of work you must put into the cortina, you deserve every last one of them.

I'd love to see your car for real, where and when are you showing it next?


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Ford meet Heaves hotel Kendal on Sunday then big show at Perth week after then Selkirk 
I am going to the classic show at the NEC in November
My plan is to get one of the photos made into a large poster to show with my car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Jim :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I always like seeing pics of this Cortina Jim.

Will see it in the flesh in November.


Russ


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely car! I'll see this at the NEC in November as I'm going to that show too!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Would like to see more 'close-up' pics off your motor mate....pleeeeease - it's a real classic :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeeeez.....that is a REAL beauty - thanks for the pics :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding, that's an amzing number of awards and very well deserved! I wish my P6 looked half as good as that. I hope to go to Selkirk for a look round but I won't be showing my P6 as it's not booked in.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

My god,your car always gets me,the attention to detail is amazing,well done on the trophies :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

:doublesho

Awesome work, you have certainly been a busy lad, great achievements :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Wow, what a stunning example of a sadly rare beast these days.

Well done for all your hard work, and the huge crop of awards shows that it is appreciated.

Thanks for sharing those pictures with us.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

well done that man.


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Couple more photos from my photo shoot 
Going to get one made into a large poster to take with me to the classic show at the NEC
Thanks for all your kind comments about my old green machine


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done Jim, the MKII is a soft spot of mine as my Dad used to pick me up from school in his 1600 DeLuxe, then he got a MKIII 1600GT 2 door.

I do miss the Cortina, I had one of the last 2.3 Ghia Automatics in the mid 80's before I had Sierras.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Worth all the hard work and dedication to get that picture alone.
I think few and far between will have that large array of trophys.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Years of work well rewarded... 

and a true OCD!:thumb:


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Stunning car, pure nostalgia :thumb:


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

That's a beautiful ol' car, and the collection of prizes really speaks for itself, congratulations.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

beautiful car,perfect


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Won another cup at the weekend and the biggest of them all
Went to Scone Palace ,Perth for the Scottish Federation champion of champion show and won class 5 [1959 to 1972] well pleased ,made my 30 hours on it last week worth it


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

There's some swirls in that Jim, get it sorted :buffer:

Well done :thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great looking car - well done on the latest award! :thumb:


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Those pictures have bought back some really special memories, when I was a nipper My father had Mk1 mk2 and Mk3 Cortina's.

Thank you.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

I see this car quite regularly at the BVAC show at Thirlstane Castle and before that Mellerstain House - its a real minter!!!


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic, very well done on all those awards.


----------



## RetroCosworth (Sep 20, 2010)

Yummy!


----------



## Dgioconto (May 19, 2010)

Omg! 10x


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning shots motor colour interior really is the bbb's and eee's


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Why though, it's only a ford :lol:

Nah, seriously, great work, great car, and well deserved

:thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Mat It is because it is a Ford :wave::wave:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not into the classics myself but fair play to you, alot of awards won and a very pristine car.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nah, in all seriousness though it does look stunning! Remember seeing it in a thread you posted last year. IIRC, it was in the Detailing World Competitions section


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Amazing history and achievement Jim! Congrats on your recent one too:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats a rather large collection you have there. At least it didn't rain when all that lot was sitting out waiting to be photographed. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That is seriously impressive Jim, and an achievement which you're rightly immensely proud of. Being a retro Ford man myself and having won the odd trophy (although no where near as many as you), I can appreciate the dedication it takes to win that many awards.

Very well done and much deserved- car looks superb :thumb:


----------



## oggiesr (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it needs the Escort touch Jim :wave:








hat's of to jim, take's her out in the wet and the dry 
















The DARK TOO


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

The car looks absolutly stunning! It's hard to beat an old ford 
let's hope the trophy colection keeps growing :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

oggiesr said:


> I think it needs the Escort touch Jim :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about an ANGLIA as well?


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovin' it.......


----------

